# Best Setup



## SF49ers (Sep 18, 2007)

hey Guys

am a first timer with Home theater system

i got a Onkyo Model HT- R430 reciever

i wanna hookup: 
Directv H20 reciever
Dish Network VIP 211 reciever
Sony Blu ray player

and from what i know the best sound i can get from this unit its Optical connection!

but this unit has 1 optical input ? how can i connect all this unit on that ?

any help please

thx in advance


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

here is one way.

http://www.cablestogo.com/product.asp?cat_id=3108&sku=40324


----------

